# Parking Brake/ E Brake Schematic



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

Truck: 91 2.4 5spd 4x4

I need to put a new parking brake cable in my truck for safety. It would be easy enough if the old one still in there so I could see exactly how it goes. Does anyone have a link to a schematic that would greatly help me? Would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks!

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I tried... pm me a e-mail addy and I think I do it that way


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Here a link to a free online manual for the hardbody truck. I randomly found it searching for a part one day. This is NOT a pdf or something you have to download, it is browser based.

8671.mpj


----------



## bman_333 (Oct 9, 2009)

tkisling said:


> Here a link to a free online manual for the hardbody truck. I randomly found it searching for a part one day. This is NOT a pdf or something you have to download, it is browser based.
> 
> 8671.mpj


thanks man, really appreciate it!!


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

tkisling said:


> Here a link to a free online manual for the hardbody truck. I randomly found it searching for a part one day. This is NOT a pdf or something you have to download, it is browser based.
> 
> 8671.mpj


that is an awesome link, got any like that for pont. gp?


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I just randomly found the nissan HB one.


----------

